

Show HN: Anime character recognizer - avallet
http://avallet.vcd.design.kyushu-u.ac.jp/anime_recognizer

======
mukyu
Interesting idea. There is a blog post with more information at
[http://alexisvallet.github.io/posts/anime-character-
detectio...](http://alexisvallet.github.io/posts/anime-character-detection/)

Also, it incorrectly identified two characters on the demo for me:
[http://a.pomf.se/pykdwz.png](http://a.pomf.se/pykdwz.png)

Source: [https://github.com/alexisVallet/anime-character-
detection](https://github.com/alexisVallet/anime-character-detection) it seems

~~~
avallet
Hi! Author here.

The blog post and source code refer to an older algorithm than the one in the
demo. Currently it is using a convolutional network for prediction not
dissimilar to [1] or [2]. I'm writing a paper about it, if there is interest
I'll put it online :) .

Thank you for the feedback on incorrectly identified characters! The algorithm
is not quite perfect - 70% accuracy on a randomly chosen test set.

[1]: [http://arxiv.org/abs/1409.4842](http://arxiv.org/abs/1409.4842) [2]:
[http://arxiv.org/abs/1409.1556](http://arxiv.org/abs/1409.1556)

